# 2011 Motobecane Sprint



## unboringuy (Jul 27, 2010)

deleted


----------



## NewCyclist (Aug 7, 2010)

unboringuy said:


> deleted


I just checked the site.
It is still showing most of all sizes available and it's the 2011.
Mine should be in on the the 16th.


----------



## neilcrumpton (Aug 5, 2010)

NewCyclist - any thoughts / impressions on the bike?


----------



## NewCyclist (Aug 7, 2010)

Here are a few pics. I have riden about 400 miles and really like it.


----------



## NewCyclist (Aug 7, 2010)

Went on a 55 mile ride today.
I'm still very happy with my purchase, it rides great.
Just wondering if everyone is happy with there 2011 Tomobecane Sprint and if they have had any problems.


----------



## NewCyclist (Aug 7, 2010)

Mike, are you selling alot of the 2011 Tomobecane Sprint's?
I noticed that you are still not Sold out on Silver's and Orange's
Comparible bikes on your site are Sold out.
It seems like it does not have much of sale.
Don't get me wrong I still like mine, just wondering if I should of gotten a different bike.


----------



## going for broke (Sep 24, 2010)

I purchased the sprint (in orange) about two weeks ago. I have about 150 miles on it and have nothing but good things to say about the bike and bikesdirect. I feel that for the $$ you would be hard pressed to get a better deal. I originally was loking at bikes on thier site in the $699 range but then I seen the value in the $999 bike. better wheels, FULL ultegra (2011 btw ) , external bb, better stem, post, bars.. carbon stays..shall I go on.  Also when I was looking I notced the vent noir was out of stock in my size and after getting my bike I seen the vent was back in stock in my size. Was meant to work out that way I guess (at least thats what i told the wife) I think as you get higher in price you reach a little less of an audience and that might contribute to how well something stays in stock? It seems like several of the lower priced bikes were sold out in many sizes.


----------



## NewCyclist (Aug 7, 2010)

It's nice to know that there's other people happy with there Sprint.
I also was looking at the $699 range bikes but they aren't in the same class as the Sprint.
I have about 620 miles on mine, still happy as the first day I got it.
Can you post some pictures of your Orange Sprint, I almost went with the Orange.
Orange or Silver they look great in both colors.


----------



## going for broke (Sep 24, 2010)

Pics as requested...


----------



## NewCyclist (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice looking bike.


----------



## SilverStretch (Aug 2, 2010)

Love my new orange Sprint - it's been great since day one...it's lighter and better-looking than I expected it to be...no real complaints about performance except an occasional problem with "skating" on the smallest ring. I wish there was an option for an Ultegra 6703 crankset instead of the Truvativ - that would be the obvious improvement to me. Possible Christmas-list item! Great bike.


----------



## schief (Oct 11, 2010)

*Chain "skating"*

I've also recently purchase a Sprint. Love the bike but the failure of the chain to fully drop to the smallest front gear, which I'm guessing is the skating problem, IS annoying. Seems to happen most often when shifting while rear gear is in the middle or smaller. I've found that I can get the chain to engage if I shift to a larger gear in the rear. I've noticed this complaint on other reviews of this bike so I'm guessing it's a rather common problem. Is there a good fix for this (other than changing to Ultegra crank)?


----------



## going for broke (Sep 24, 2010)

I've never even been in the small ring?? What are you doing pulling a trailer??  
No seriously I haven't had any issues with shifting at all since I tuned in the derailleurs.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 29, 2010)

It has a tried and true frame. Definitely a good buy. Only issue I have with it is these tend to sell out fast.


----------



## NewCyclist (Aug 7, 2010)

Went on a 43 mile hills ride today on mine, no issues.
I will be purchasing some Look pedals next week.


----------



## igotyofire (Nov 27, 2011)

I like the orange, Looks like it could be my next bike even though I just got mine. maybe a SRAM Grand Spirit & avoid that trustivo everyone was talking about, these bikes are about 17.5-19lbs arent they?


----------



## neilether (Mar 31, 2006)

my neighbor has a silver one and really likes it.


----------

